# NEW HS929 - fluid leaking on floor!



## JTC (Dec 16, 2013)

After much debate about plunking down nearly $3 large - (especially after Consumer Reports was dissapointed in Hondas performance) - I went with my loyalty to the brand. 

Bought new (Wheel not TAS) at authorized Honda dealer just a few months ago - used about 5 times (amazing snow moving performance) - but now just noticed after sitting in the garage unmoved for 3-4 weeks - there is either hydrostatic or engine oil leaking on the floor. Not a huge amount - but a stain about 12" x 8" (not a puddle). Did not have time to completely inspect it - but notice there is a plate underneath the engine that will make sourcing the leak a little difficult. 
The hydrostatic fluid still seems to show full in the resivour. The fluid on the mat is clear as far as I can tell - but oil in such a new machine probably would not show much color either. Fluid did not feel as thick as motor oil - but I was in a hurry to the office. So not sure what the fluid is and where it is coming from. Ran and performed perfectly last time I used it. Starts first pull (is kept in a garage at 45F). 

I know it is under warranty - but the dealer is 30 miles away and I had to have it delivered as it is much too large for our SUV. 

Left message with my dealer - no call back after two days. 

I called Honda Customer Service and suggested a house call from the local dealer - they essentially said "no way - this is not Honda's Issue" - which I replied that I would not be calling if the machine did not fail after 60 days ownership. No empathy from Customer Service Agent about having to rent a truck to transport their failed product. I asked to speak to a supervisor - "not available and they will tell you the same thing anyhow". I read the warranty and it does state that transportation for warranty work is at my own expense. As a partner in a small business - I tend to consider the customers situation and see what compromise can be made. So perhaps I am silly to think that Honda would send the dealer out for a quick look. 

So as an absolute Honda fanatic - Im less than pleased with this expensive product. Generally - I dont mind paying a premium for the right product and I truly take the best of care of my stuff and keep it for a long time. But I do expect it to be accompanied with premium performance and support.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just taking stabs in the dark here.

Is the plate underneath for adjustments or service like mine is?
Pop it off and have a look under there?
Is it possible that the breather tube is under there?
Is it possible that one or the other had a little too much oil in it and blew it out?

Pop the plate off if you can, if it is like mine it is made to come off to service the machine. One day you will have to take it off if you service your machine yourself anyways, take a look.


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

30 miles away....cry me a river..... pull up your man panties and get in the face of the dealer dont expect them to deal over the phone....go there and tell them to come pick it up


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that I would be more upset with that dealer that I just dropped $3k with.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

No offense but if you break a belt should the dealer come out to replace it too?
Get out a ratchet set and find the leak.
You will then be in a better position to try and ask your dealer for some help in transporting the blower back to their shop.


----------



## JTC (Dec 16, 2013)

Issue Resolved


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

What was it? Melted snow runoff? Condensation from warm engine plus cold air temp?


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

CO Snow said:


> What was it? Melted snow runoff? Condensation from warm engine plus cold air temp?


Maybe the dog mistook the blower for a fire hydrant?


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

IMHO, you guys kind of pee'd on the man's cornflakes. 
He did spend a large chunk of change, but this is more of a DIY forum


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Hankfard said:


> IMHO, you guys kind of pee'd on the man's cornflakes.
> He did spend a large chunk of change, but this is more of a DIY forum


The fact of the matter is he came here looking for support for his idea of wanting a house call.
He also states that he is a partner in a small business.

As a business owner he must know how thin profit margins are.

If he is 30 miles away from his local dealer at the very least it would cost the dealer 2 hours of labor + 60 miles of travel for an employee to make a courtesy call.
I don't know what your honda dealers labour rate is where you are but here it is $80.00/hr. Add to that the fuel cost of a vehicle capable of transporting a snowblower and you may have a $200.00 courtesy call which may turn out to be nothing.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Thump_rrr said:


> The fact of the matter is he came here looking for support for his idea of wanting a house call.
> He also states that he is a partner in a small business.
> 
> As a business owner he must know how thin profit margins are.
> ...


 IMO good customer service is the very best advertising you can buy. For the cost of 3 hours of a service tech the dealer could have purchased a customer for life and a company owning
mouth piece telling his customers what a great place his dealer is to buy machinery. I owned a business, several actually, and the 3 hour cost of $200, maybe, would be money well spent. Commercial advertising is very expensive and not nearly as effective. In my view the dealer is nuts. He lost a customer and now he has a guy out there bad mouthing him. Good decision? I think not. What I told my employees and I truly believe is "Do a good job and everything else will take care of itself". Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Thump_rrr said:


> *The fact of the matter is he came here looking for support for his idea of wanting a house call.*
> He also states that he is a partner in a small business.
> 
> As a business owner he must know how thin profit margins are.
> ...


I didn't get that from reading his post??? What I did get is that he spent 3k on a machine based on customer loyalty, and now his dealer won't call him back and Honda is saying it's not our problem. Sounds to me like he is frustrated about a perceived lack of support from Honda and the dealer and I don't blame him for that. I'm not saying that the dealer should go to his house and fix his machine, but a phone call probably would have been a good start because in buisness , "Perception is Reality".


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agreed, at least a call back to at least determine the severity of the issue, or reassurance of it's insignificance.

Loyalty is built upon confidence. The reported events, would leave me guessing my loyalty.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

My 928 leaves drips of fluid the size of dimes on the snow as it begins to strain. The dealer told me to use it for the season and return it to the shop in the spring. Shame on me for not taking it in. If it leaks this year its going right back. Ive noticed nothing on the garage floor.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I found an oil leak on my floor this spring. Big. 12 inches. I could of sworn it was a trans seal leak and had it lined up to go in just before warranty was out. I dug into it more intensely. It turned out to be the 2 inch oil drain extender bolted to the engine. It seemed tight, but was still leaking I pushed the blower up against a box at a 55 deg angle and used yellow gas teflon tape to aid the sealing. (do yourself a favor, throw your white teflon tape out and get the yellow gas tape...no comparison) Problem solved. I normally don't add teflon tape to the end plug but did in this case to make sure when it sat again for a week for the leak test it wasn't coming from there also.


----------

